# Media Bias 2018



## longknife (Jan 9, 2018)

New year - new thread


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 9, 2018)

Watch Fox or read Breitbart if you like biased news.  The examples above may be silly or inconsequential but they aren't biased.  Find a dictionary and learn what words mean, and *why do you trolls find it necessary to clog message boards with your mostly ignorant threads*?  Are you paid to be a fool?

"Mr. Trump causes severe distress rather than experiencing it and has been richly rewarded, rather than punished, for his grandiosity, self-absorption and lack of empathy. It is a stigmatizing insult to the mentally ill (who are mostly well behaved and well meaning) to be lumped with Mr. Trump (who is neither).

Bad behavior is rarely a sign of mental illness, and the mentally ill behave badly only rarely. Psychiatric name-calling is a misguided way of countering Mr. Trump’s attack on democracy. He can, and should, be appropriately denounced for his ignorance, incompetence, impulsivity and pursuit of dictatorial powers.

His psychological motivations are too obvious to be interesting, and analyzing them will not halt his headlong power grab. The antidote to a dystopic Trumpean dark age is political, not psychological."  Allen Frances,   Coronado, Calif.
Opinion | An Eminent Psychiatrist Demurs on Trump’s Mental State

Investigate: *"Figure things out for yourself. Spend more time on long articles. Subsidize investigative journalism by subscribing to print media. Realize that some of what is on the internet is there to harm you. *Learn about sites that investigate propaganda campaigns (some of which comes from abroad). Take responsibility for what you communicate with others." Lesson 11  'On Tyranny: Twenty Lessons from the Twentieth Century'  by Timothy Snyder


Strangers in Their Own Land: Anger and Mourning on the American Right by Arlie Russell Hochschild
The Destruction of Hillary Clinton by Susan Bordo
Dark Money: The Hidden History of the Billionaires Behind the Rise of the Radical Right by Jane Mayer
On Tyranny: Twenty Lessons from the Twentieth Century by Timothy Snyder


Or google Rebecca Solnit, 'the-loneliness-of-donald-trump'.
Rebecca Solnit: The Loneliness of Donald Trump


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

It won't be changing any time soon.

The question is how willing Trump & Co are to keep stoking the fire.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 9, 2018)

The looney liberal left has driven themselves into a crazed frenzy over Trump being elected president.

They are leaderless, powerless, with no direction, and their only agenda is "hate Trump".

It's such a wonderful sight...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 9, 2018)

*The Democrat/Press/Hollywood incestfest is disgusting*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The looney liberal left has driven themselves into a crazed frenzy over Trump being elected president.
> 
> They are leaderless, powerless, with no direction, and their only agenda is "hate Trump".
> 
> ...




actually you can boil the agenda down to simply hate


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 9, 2018)

*The Left has a new movie "Post" about the Washington Post and Watergate.
It was over 40 years ago and they are still obsessed with it.
Obama's abuse of power and corruption makes Nixon look like a cub scout, but they will never make a movie about it.
Obama used the government as political weapon against his opposition just like a third world despot would do it.
BTW Hanks and Streep ..... uuuugh*


----------



## depotoo (Jan 9, 2018)

The irony in your post is so thick you have to cut it with a chainsaw.





midcan5 said:


> Watch Fox or read Breitbart if you like biased news.  The examples above may be silly or inconsequential but they aren't biased.  Find a dictionary and learn what words mean, and *why do you trolls find it necessary to clog message boards with your mostly ignorant threads*?  Are you paid to be a fool?
> 
> "Mr. Trump causes severe distress rather than experiencing it and has been richly rewarded, rather than punished, for his grandiosity, self-absorption and lack of empathy. It is a stigmatizing insult to the mentally ill (who are mostly well behaved and well meaning) to be lumped with Mr. Trump (who is neither).
> 
> ...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 9, 2018)

jon_berzerk said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The looney liberal left has driven themselves into a crazed frenzy over Trump being elected president.
> ...



*There is a real cultural aspect to the Left's fanatical hatred of Trump.
They hate the people who voted for him...... mainstream middle class people, heartland Americans, patriots, Christians, wasps, suburbanites, southerners, midwesterners...... well just average people*


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> It won't be changing any time soon.
> 
> The question is how willing Trump & Co are to keep stoking the fire.



Why not?

It keeps the press fixated on inconsequential idiocy while they get their agenda through.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > It won't be changing any time soon.  The question is how willing Trump & Co are to keep stoking the fire.
> ...


Well, just remember that they won't be able to get their agenda through if the press helps to get them voted out.

I'm horrible at political predictions, I'm just saying that this is one helluva high-wire act.
.


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



How well is the press war against him actually going?

Besides convincing the already convinced on the coasts that Trump is "teh debbil" how well is it playing out in the rest of the country?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 9, 2018)

martybegan said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I really don't know.  The polls say it's working, but they were wrong before.

We'll know a lot more in November.
.


----------



## alang1216 (Jan 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *There is a real cultural aspect to the Left's fanatical hatred of Trump.
> They hate the people who voted for him...... mainstream middle class people, heartland Americans, patriots, Christians, wasps, suburbanites, southerners, midwesterners...... well just average people*


*There is a real cultural aspect to the Right's fanatical love of Trump.
They hate the people who voted against him...... educated people, city dwellers, non-white Americans, Muslims, hispanics, women offended by his misogyny, East and West coast Americans, LGBT Americans, immigrants...... well just average people*


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2018)

alang1216 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *There is a real cultural aspect to the Left's fanatical hatred of Trump.
> ...



Typical progressive that thinks opposition and opposing views can only come from hate.


----------



## alang1216 (Jan 9, 2018)

martybegan said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


WARNING!!!  WARNING!!!  Extreme Irony Alert!!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 9, 2018)

alang1216 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *There is a real cultural aspect to the Left's fanatical hatred of Trump.
> ...



*Hey thanks for making it very clear who the left wing bigot Democrats are.
BTW, educated people don't hate the rich and demand welfare.*


----------



## alang1216 (Jan 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *BTW, educated people don't hate the rich and demand welfare.*


You're right of course, so why do Trump supporters hate them so much?


----------



## martybegan (Jan 9, 2018)

alang1216 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



You are the one making the assumptions, you cheap, dime store hack.

I don't hate people like you, I pity them.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



What would 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this clown know about education, or educated people?   What this clown doesn't know could fill a library, and then some.

Educated people understand hate and love are intense emotions, educated people seek to understand and pity this life form, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but his(?) hate is pathological and based on ignorance; something educated people may be too, yet people of average intelligence and higher seek to learn - not put their head up their ass as does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jan 9, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




they hate everyone not in lock step with them


----------



## longknife (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

longknife said:


>


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)

More of the Media Bias.....
Fox News is ignoring Trump’s alleged affair with Stormy Daniels

*Fox News really doesn’t want to say “Trump” and “porn star” on air*

*This isn’t the first time Fox News has tried to bury this kind of Trump story*
In October 2016, a leaked tape of Trump and NBC host Billy Bush from 2005 caught Trump bragging about sexual assault, saying, “And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.”

Fox News gave the story much less attention than other cable news channels did
.
*It’s not like Fox News doesn’t usually cover sexual harassment stories*
The suppression of the Stormy Daniels and _Access Hollywood _stories is clearly about protecting Trump. When we compare the way Fox News covered those stories to the way it covered the Harvey Weinstein sexual abuse story, its coverage levels more closely mirror the other networks’ levels, and sometimes even exceeded them


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## sealybobo (Apr 4, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> The looney liberal left has driven themselves into a crazed frenzy over Trump being elected president.
> 
> They are leaderless, powerless, with no direction, and their only agenda is "hate Trump".
> 
> ...



Who was your leader in 2009?  I thought so.

Oh, and there is a media bias.  It leans right.

Sinclair Journalists Worry They’re Being Watched: 'There's A Lot Held Over Us' | HuffPost

Sinclair Broadcast Group, the largest owner and operator of local TV stations in the U.S., is under fire this week for requiring dozens of its news anchors to recite an on-air critique of “fake” news stories, echoing the language of President Donald Trump and his allies in their attacks on the media.  

Stop being brainwashed by the right wing media.  Stop believing the media is liberal when conservative right wing companies like Sinclair own most of the media.  Stop it.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 4, 2018)

Trying to get a left winger to admit how biased the press is, is like trying to get a right winger to admit how widespread racism still is.

You may as well try to communicate with a member of the Westboro Baptist Church, picketing the funeral of a fallen soldier.

This is why this country needs to marginalize these people, so that we regain some level of intellectual honesty in our political discourse.
.


----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 13, 2018)

longknife said:


> New year - new thread


Stormy Daniels


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Apr 13, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> Watch Fox or read Breitbart if you like biased news.  The examples above may be silly or inconsequential but they aren't biased.  Find a dictionary and learn what words mean, and *why do you trolls find it necessary to clog message boards with your mostly ignorant threads*?  Are you paid to be a fool?
> 
> "Mr. Trump causes severe distress rather than experiencing it and has been richly rewarded, rather than punished, for his grandiosity, self-absorption and lack of empathy. It is a stigmatizing insult to the mentally ill (who are mostly well behaved and well meaning) to be lumped with Mr. Trump (who is neither).
> 
> ...


*Bad behavior is shooting up a school or Mall by people who needed Mental attention.   Attention I must say was taken away by the Courts.   *


----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 26, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> Watch Fox or read Breitbart if you like biased news.  The examples above may be silly or inconsequential but they aren't biased.  Find a dictionary and learn what words mean, and *why do you trolls find it necessary to clog message boards with your mostly ignorant threads*?  Are you paid to be a fool?
> 
> "Mr. Trump causes severe distress rather than experiencing it and has been richly rewarded, rather than punished, for his grandiosity, self-absorption and lack of empathy. It is a stigmatizing insult to the mentally ill (who are mostly well behaved and well meaning) to be lumped with Mr. Trump (who is neither).
> 
> ...


*Have you notice sometimes we he really good Troll writers who don't have to use spell check.?  Content seems very correct.  Unlike us Progressive Americans.*


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Fox or read Breitbart if you like biased news.  The examples above may be silly or inconsequential but they aren't biased.  Find a dictionary and learn what words mean, and *why do you trolls find it necessary to clog message boards with your mostly ignorant threads*?  Are you paid to be a fool?
> ...



*Do you read and write English?*
*Did you complete the 5th grade.*
*The above is the worst piece of gibberish I've ever read in this forum!*


----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 6, 2018)

*Google's new fact-check feature: Proof liberal bias in tech and the media is real*

*Google's new fact-check feature: Proof liberal bias in tech and the media is real*

*Google is a left wing cover up search engine....*


----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jul 10, 2018)

The media is too soft on Trump

They should focus on every one of his lies and not stop until he apologizes


----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jul 17, 2018)

longknife said:


>



LOL

ONE GUY


----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Correll (Jul 24, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




The street is full. what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## JLW (Jul 24, 2018)

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...




I am making out the cardboard  sigh in the corner and it reads, something like GO HOME SEXIST

It really is just one guy.  Geesus, yeah, CNN won't show one guy when tens of thousands march and make false equivalency.  That is what FOX NEWS and Russia Today do.


----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## WillowTree (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2018)

Media malfeasance is more like it.

When's the last time anybody on the boob tube talked about that 21 trillion dollar tab we keep. Or that 4 cent dollar we're carrying around.

And if I hear the phrase '' Our Democracy'' one more time, I'm gonna gag. Gosh.


----------



## longknife (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (Oct 19, 2018)

longknife said:


>


Of course not. They work for the Democrats, that's why CNN has NEVER had a* prime time* report on President Trump that was positive. They will dribble out some positive news during the day every once in awhile but never in prime time.


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 27, 2018)

Disgraced anti-Trump journalist may have embezzled donations meant for Syrian orphans


----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)




----------

